# Erweiterbare AIO Wakü



## Peitschenpaul (21. September 2016)

*Erweiterbare AIO Wakü*

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen eine Wasserkühlung zu kaufen. 
Da das meine erste Wakü wird, will ich unbedingt mit einer AIO Lösung einsteigen. Sollte am Anfang einfach mal funktioniern (nur CPU) und Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten bieten.

In meinem System ist derzeit ein FX 8350 und eine R9 290X (8GB) verbaut. 

Wird ein 240er und ein 280er Radiator dafür reichen? (Wenns sein muss natürlich auch push-pull)
Wird das eine AIO Pumpe schaffen?

Ich habe auch schon ein paar Modelle gesehen auf die ich jetzt ein wenig eingehen werde und durch "im Internet stöbern" erworbenes "Wissen" zum Besten geben. 

Raijintek Triton:
        + Günstig
        + Schneidet bei Tests meistens ganz gut ab
        - Viele Meldungen über Brüche/Risse/Undichtigkeit (?Anscheinend seit dem zweiten Batch ein neues Material, welches das verhindert?)
        - Alu-Radiator in Verbindung mit Kupfer-Block (?Kupfer-Block aber voll-vernickelt, also mit Korrossionsschutz kein Problem?)

Lepa Exllusion:
        - Anscheinend 1:1 die Raijintek Triton?

Fractal Design Kelvin:
        + Kein Plexiglasgehäuse (?Keine Brüche/Risse/Undichtigkeiten?)
        + Kupfer Radiator
        + Günstig
        - Auffälliges Pumpengeräusch
        - Leistung

Alphacool Eisbaer:
        + Hab noch keinen Bericht über Brüche/Risse/Undichtigkeit gefunden (?Liegt vielleicht einfach nur an der anderen Halterung, die die Kraft besser verteilt und so unnötige Scher-Spannungen verhindert?)
        + Kupfer Radiator
        - teurer als die oben genannten
        - Schnellkupplung (bremst die Pumpe für meine Zwecke unnötig aus)


Natürlich bin ich auch offen für andere Waküs... Solange sie meine Anforderungen erfüllen: erweiterbares AIO System.

Bin schon auf eure Meinungen gespannt!
Danke!


----------



## -H1N1- (21. September 2016)

*AW: Erweiterbare AIO Wakü*

Ein weiterer Kandidat wäre die Predator von EKWB.


----------



## Peitschenpaul (21. September 2016)

*AW: Erweiterbare AIO Wakü*

@-H1N1-
Danke für den Tipp! 
Ich wollte nur Anfangs nicht ganz so viel für meine ersten WaKü Versuche investieren.


----------



## Lios Nudin (21. September 2016)

*AW: Erweiterbare AIO Wakü*

Bei den erweiterbaren AiO-Waküs wäre auch die EK-XLC Predator 240  – EK Webshop für 165€ meine erste Wahl. Sie ist zwar teurer, aber aufgrund der Einzelkomponenten ist der Preis angemessen. Die verbaute Laing DDC PWM Pumpe ist auch stark genug, um als Beispiel Kreisläufe mit einem Mora, zwei 420mm Raditoren und 2-3 Kühler anzutreiben.

Die Lepa und die Raijintek sind identisch und würde ich wegen dem Alu-Radiator zwecks Erweiterung nicht einsetzen.

Die Eisbaer ist eine empfehlenswerte Alternative zur Predator. Allerdings ist die verbaute Pumpe DC-LT deutlich schwächer als die DDC der Predator.


----------



## Peitschenpaul (21. September 2016)

*AW: Erweiterbare AIO Wakü*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Bei den erweiterbaren AiO-Waküs wäre auch die EK-XLC Predator 240  – EK Webshop für 165€ meine erste Wahl. Sie ist zwar teurer, aber aufgrund der Einzelkomponenten ist der Preis angemessen. Die verbaute Laing DDC PWM Pumpe ist auch stark genug, um als Beispiel auch Kreisläufe mit einem Mora, zwei 420mm Raditoren und 2-3 Kühler anzutreiben.
> 
> Die Lepa und die Raijintek sind identisch und würde ich wegen dem Alu-Radiator zwecks Erweiterung nicht einsetzen.
> 
> Die Eisbaer ist eine empfehlenswerte Alternative zur Predator. Allerdings ist die verbaute Pumpe DC-LT deutlich schwächer als die DDC der Predator.



Danke für den Link mit dem Webshop, hab sonst nur Vergleichsangebote ab 195€ gefunden (Geizhals). 

Nachtrag: Gerade nachgesehen, unterstützt nativ keine AMD Sockel, da muss man ein Montagekit um 7€ dazukaufen...


----------



## v3nom (21. September 2016)

*AW: Erweiterbare AIO Wakü*

Ich würde auch zum Predator raten. Nutze selber die 360er Version und bin super happy. Wenn die Preise im EK Webshop besser sind kannst du auch da bestellen. Dauert vom Versand her nur einen Tag mehr.
Um eine R9 290 zu kühlen würde ich aber zu mehr als 240mm raten. Eher 280 oder 360mm.
Im Predator stecken halt richtige WaKü Komponenten mit besserere Qualität als bei so manchen AiOs (die niedrigen Preise kommen ja auch irgendwo her).


----------



## Chimera (21. September 2016)

*AW: Erweiterbare AIO Wakü*



Peitschenpaul schrieb:


> Raijintek Triton:
> + Günstig
> + Schneidet bei Tests meistens ganz gut ab
> - Viele Meldungen über Brüche/Risse/Undichtigkeit (?Anscheinend seit dem zweiten Batch ein neues Material, welches das verhindert?)
> ...




Gäb auch noch die Swiftech H220X2 bzw. Prestige, da kommt ähnlich wie bei der EK ein guter CPU Kühler zum Einsatz (Apogee XL2), jedoch kann man bei der nur noch an einer Seite Lüfis montieren, wegen dem Patentknatsch hat Swiftech bei den neueren Modellen ja die Pumpe oben am Radi angebracht, doch leider bissel doof: Swiftech H220 X2 AIO CPU Liquid Cooling System. Scheint die Kühlleistung zwar nicht gross zu stören, denn in den Reviews schneidet sie immer noch gut ab. Vorallem kann sie es locker mit der Predator aufnehmen, was mich doch sehr überraschte: Swiftech H220 X2 Review | techPowerUp.
Bzgl. der Kelvin, also da kann ich die lauten Pumpengeräusche nicht bestätigen. Kumpel von mir hat beide, ne T12 und die S24 (die T12 in nem HTPC) und beide sind bei ihm leiser als seine vorherige Corsair. Beim HTPC hat er die Pumpe zudem über nen Adapter gedrosselt, da hört man nix. Oder man warte bis die Be Quiet Silent Loop kommt, die gleicht optisch sehr der Kelvin (stammt ja auch vom gleichen Hersteller), soll jedoch ne anders funzende Pumpe haben. Wann die jedoch kommt...
Die Eisbaer wäre noch die eine Stufe unter der Predator, wobei die von P/L her sicher zu den besseren gehört. Klar, die Predator ist von den Teilen her wohl am nähesten einer Custom Wakü, doch kostet sie halt doch ein fettes Stück mehr als ne Eisbaer oder ne Swiftech H220X2 ,  rein von der Eleganz her wäre halt die Kelvin schon ein schmuckes Teil. Vorteil von all diesen gegenüber dem Raijintek-Zeug: es kommen jeweils Kupferradiatoren zum Einsatz, zudem machen die meisten der genannten nen hochwertigeren Eindruck (nicht so nach Billigplastik, was halt mein(!) Eindruck von der Raijintek war).
Im Endeffekt musst du wissen, was dich optisch am meisten anspricht und wieviel du am liebsten zahlen willst, schliesslich musst du ja damit leben und nicht wir


----------



## Peitschenpaul (22. September 2016)

*AW: Erweiterbare AIO Wakü*



Chimera schrieb:


> Gäb auch noch die Swiftech H220X2 bzw. Prestige, da kommt ähnlich wie bei der EK ein guter CPU Kühler zum Einsatz (Apogee XL2), jedoch kann man bei der nur noch an einer Seite Lüfis montieren, wegen dem Patentknatsch hat Swiftech bei den neueren Modellen ja die Pumpe oben am Radi angebracht, doch leider bissel doof: Swiftech H220 X2 AIO CPU Liquid Cooling System. Scheint die Kühlleistung zwar nicht gross zu stören, denn in den Reviews schneidet sie immer noch gut ab. Vorallem kann sie es locker mit der Predator aufnehmen, was mich doch sehr überraschte: Swiftech H220 X2 Review | techPowerUp.
> Bzgl. der Kelvin, also da kann ich die lauten Pumpengeräusche nicht bestätigen. Kumpel von mir hat beide, ne T12 und die S24 (die T12 in nem HTPC) und beide sind bei ihm leiser als seine vorherige Corsair. Beim HTPC hat er die Pumpe zudem über nen Adapter gedrosselt, da hört man nix. Oder man warte bis die Be Quiet Silent Loop kommt, die gleicht optisch sehr der Kelvin (stammt ja auch vom gleichen Hersteller), soll jedoch ne anders funzende Pumpe haben. Wann die jedoch kommt...
> Die Eisbaer wäre noch die eine Stufe unter der Predator, wobei die von P/L her sicher zu den besseren gehört. Klar, die Predator ist von den Teilen her wohl am nähesten einer Custom Wakü, doch kostet sie halt doch ein fettes Stück mehr als ne Eisbaer oder ne Swiftech H220X2 ,  rein von der Eleganz her wäre halt die Kelvin schon ein schmuckes Teil. Vorteil von all diesen gegenüber dem Raijintek-Zeug: es kommen jeweils Kupferradiatoren zum Einsatz, zudem machen die meisten der genannten nen hochwertigeren Eindruck (nicht so nach Billigplastik, was halt mein(!) Eindruck von der Raijintek war).
> Im Endeffekt musst du wissen, was dich optisch am meisten anspricht und wieviel du am liebsten zahlen willst, schliesslich musst du ja damit leben und nicht wir




Die von Swiftech gefällt mir persönlich nicht wirklich. Ausserdem wollte ich, um die Kühlleistung im Notfall zu verbessern auch die Möglichkeit eines Push-Pull Betriebs offen lassen.
Die Raijintek find ich vom optischen (nur auf Bildern gesehen) jetzt ansprechender wie z.B. die Eisbaer. Anscheinend ist ja Version 3 jetzt auch um einiges robuster. Wer eine hat, kann ja mal nachschauen welche Version (Raijintek Triton AIO Wasserkuhlung Erfahrung/Guide  einfach bei der obersten Antwort auf "alles lesen").

Da ich (noch) gar keine Ahnung von Waküs hab wollte ich halt mal was günstiges zum anfangen. Einfach damit ich ein bisschen ein Gespür dafür bekomm was verbesserungswürdig ist und worauf ich bei der nächsten besonders achten sollte.
Natürlich will ich aber doch auch nicht Müll kaufen. Oder vielleicht sogar gefährlichen Müll, der alle anderen Komponenten auch zu Müll verwandelt. 

Für Erweiterungen sind die Pumpen von Fractal Design und Alphacool (sind beides die selben oder?) doch ein bisschen schwach?

Zur Alu-Kupfer Problematik der Raijintek: Ja ist schon blöd dass die einen Alu-Radi hat. Wird jetzt aber nicht schnell Probleme machen, da der Kupfer-Kühlkörper voll vernickelt ist?
Wenn ich das System erweitern würde, wäre der sowieso sofort durch einen Kupfer ersetzt.

Hab jetzt mal Caseking angeschrieben welche Version der Raijintek (in der Core Version) sie gerade um 69,99€ verticken. Um den Preis schon verlockend...


----------



## Chimera (22. September 2016)

*AW: Erweiterbare AIO Wakü*



Peitschenpaul schrieb:


> ....



Wenn du in die Rechnung bei ner Erweiterung zum GPU Kühler noch nen Kupferradi miteinbeziehst (wobei die Pumpe von Raijintek wohl deutlich schwächer sein dürfte als die von der Eisbaer), dann wird aus ner günstigen AIO schnell mal ein Bereich, wo du gleich auf ne Custom setzen kannst (wobei die meisten auch noch die Lüfter tauschten, da die beiliegenden auch nicht so der Hit waren). Die Pumpe der Eisbaer ist übrigens an 12V locker potent genug, um auch noch ne GPU miteinzubeziehen. Darfst nicht vergessen: die Eisbaer ist im Prinzip die verbesserte Version der CoolerMaster Eisberg Prestige und diese hatte CM ja damals an der Messe in nem fetten Kreislauf inkl 1 oder gar 2(!) Grakas betrieben (wobei es dann wohl nicht mehr so leise ist): Cebit: Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige 240L Hands on [PCGH] - YouTube. Evtl. reicht sie nicht an echte Custom ran, aber so ein Teil wie die Raijintek schlägt sie allemal (und sieht nicht so nach Plastikspielzeug aus  ).
Die Kelvin wiederum dürfte wohl deutlich schwächer sein, vermute ich mal und da liesse sich wohl nicht ohne weiteres ne GPU mitkühlen. Bei der Eisbaer find ich noch gut, dass bald vorbefüllte GPU Kühler (aber wohl nur für aktuelle GPUs) kommen werden, die man dann einfach in den bestehenden Kreislauf einbinden kann. Wie gesagt, aus reiner P/L-Sicht mit Bezug auf echte Waküs, da ist die Eisbaer immo wohl top of the pop. 
Im Endeffekt musst du es ganz alleine wissen, was du willst. Wenn dir so Plastikzeugs gefällt und du mit den Mankos leben kannst, dann ist ja alles ok und du kannst zugreifen.  Wie gesagt, mir persönlich(!) gefällt so ne Spielzeugoptik halt nicht so, ist wie damals bei Gigabyte die Pistolenkühler auf den Mobos. Aber zum Glück ist dies ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache und da hat ja jeder nen anderen


----------



## Peitschenpaul (22. September 2016)

*AW: Erweiterbare AIO Wakü*



Chimera schrieb:


> Wenn du in die Rechnung bei ner Erweiterung zum GPU Kühler noch nen Kupferradi miteinbeziehst (wobei die Pumpe von Raijintek wohl deutlich schwächer sein dürfte als die von der Eisbaer), dann wird aus ner günstigen AIO schnell mal ein Bereich, wo du gleich auf ne Custom setzen kannst (wobei die meisten auch noch die Lüfter tauschten, da die beiliegenden auch nicht so der Hit waren). Die Pumpe der Eisbaer ist übrigens an 12V locker potent genug, um auch noch ne GPU miteinzubeziehen. Darfst nicht vergessen: die Eisbaer ist im Prinzip die verbesserte Version der CoolerMaster Eisberg Prestige und diese hatte CM ja damals an der Messe in nem fetten Kreislauf inkl 1 oder gar 2(!) Grakas betrieben (wobei es dann wohl nicht mehr so leise ist): Cebit: Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige 240L Hands on [PCGH] - YouTube. Evtl. reicht sie nicht an echte Custom ran, aber so ein Teil wie die Raijintek schlägt sie allemal (und sieht nicht so nach Plastikspielzeug aus  ).
> Die Kelvin wiederum dürfte wohl deutlich schwächer sein, vermute ich mal und da liesse sich wohl nicht ohne weiteres ne GPU mitkühlen. Bei der Eisbaer find ich noch gut, dass bald vorbefüllte GPU Kühler (aber wohl nur für aktuelle GPUs) kommen werden, die man dann einfach in den bestehenden Kreislauf einbinden kann. Wie gesagt, aus reiner P/L-Sicht mit Bezug auf echte Waküs, da ist die Eisbaer immo wohl top of the pop.
> Im Endeffekt musst du es ganz alleine wissen, was du willst. Wenn dir so Plastikzeugs gefällt und du mit den Mankos leben kannst, dann ist ja alles ok und du kannst zugreifen.  Wie gesagt, mir persönlich(!) gefällt so ne Spielzeugoptik halt nicht so, ist wie damals bei Gigabyte die Pistolenkühler auf den Mobos. Aber zum Glück ist dies ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache und da hat ja jeder nen anderen




Danke Chimera! Wieder ein paar Meinungen dabei die zum Überdenken der Situation anregen 

Bei der Rechnung beziehe ich auch ein, dass ich danach auch eventuell wieder auf Luft zurück wechseln will... und wenn ich eine Triton + Kupferradiator kaufe, bin ich ca. beim Preis der Eisbaer.

Die Eisbaer hätte natürlich den Vorteil mit den vorbefüllten GPU Kreisläufen. Was ich jedoch auf jeden Fall vermeiden will: Schnellkupplungen in einem Kreislauf, der eine längere Dauer besteht. 
Besagte GPU Kreisläufe werden ja dann auch voll kompatibel zur Fractal Design Kelvin sein (bis auf die Schnellkupplung natürlich).

Die Eisberg ist aber nicht die Eisbaer! Eine komplett andere Pumpe (Hat Alphacool nicht bemängelt dass CoolerMaster eine übertrieben starke/schnell drehende/laute Pumpe wollte?). 
Bei der Triton geben sie 120L/h an, bei der Eisbaer nur 70L/h. Inwiefern die Angaben stimmmen kann ich natürlich nicht sagen, aber vom Durchfluss wird die Raijintek der Alphacool doch in nichts nachstehen wenn sie fast die doppelte Leistung angeben.
Die Pumpe in der Fractal Design stimmt genau mit der Eisbaer überein: eine Alphacool DC-LT Low Noise (reduzierte Drehzahl).

Ich werde kein Sichtfenster verwenden, die Optik spielt keine Rolle. Die Kühlflüssigkeit bleibt farblos! 

PS: gerade die Pistolenkühler gegoogelt... *würg*


----------



## Chimera (22. September 2016)

*AW: Erweiterbare AIO Wakü*

Ja, das ist mir schon klar, dass die Eisbaer nicht gleich wie die Eisberg ist. Bei der Eisbaer wurden wohl alle Mankos der Eisberg behoben. Bzgl. der Leistung und ob die reicht, guck am besten mal in den Eisbaer Thread und was der Eddy von Aquatuning dazu meint. Er hat sich da mal zu einigen der genannten Punkten geäussert. Bei den Angaben muss man halt auch immer nen vorsichtigen Genuss in Betracht ziehen, denn Laborwerte und Realwerte können leider, leider sehr oft abweichen 

Kann dir ein gutes Beispiel geben, warum ich(!) mich z.B. nie nur auf Feedbacks von anderen verlasse: als ich auf der Suche nach ner AIO war, kam von allen Seiten her immer dieselbe Leier (Pumpe ist immer laut, Lüfter taugen nix, kühlt schlechter als Lukü, blabla...), drum guckte ich auch mal nach paar Reviews und nach einigen Vids entschied ich mich für die Cryorig A80. Ist zwar wie z.B. die Arctic Freezer, die NZXT Kraken, die (älteren) Antec H2O, usw. nur ne Asetek AIO, jedoch schnitt sie (bis auf die Lüfis) in den Reviews sehr gut ab. Im Februar geholt und bis zum heutigen Tage kann ich sagen: jepp, das Teil ist schön leise und die Lüfis taugten wirklich nix, da Düsentriebwerke-vor-dem-Herrn. Aber seit gestern sind nun 2 Silent Wings 3 PWM High Speed drauf (zuvor 2 EKL WingBoost 2+) und vom ganzen Sys am störendsten ist bisher...die HDD bzw. die Soundkarte beim ein- und ausschalten des PCs (gibt dann imemr so ein klicken von sich).
Aber die AIO blubbert nicht, plätschert nicht und dies obwohl sie an 12V läuft. Eine Vermutung von mir ist, dass es evtl. auch mit der Befestigung zusammenhängt, denn Cryorig verwendet nicht die Plastikbackplate von Asetek, sondern die Metall von ihren Luküs. Ich vermute, dass dies evtl. starke Vibras verhindert oder es liegt an der schweren Dämmmatte am Seitendeckel 

Nun, ich griff damals auch zur Cryorig, weil die Eisbaer noch nicht lieferbar war und ich noch nicht wusste, ob sie wirklich alle Mängel von der Eisberg behoben hatten. Auch die Kelvin war damals gerade nicht verfügbar, wobei da die Reviews halt leider auch ziemlich 50/50 sind: ein Teil klagte über Geräusche von der Pumpe, andere bemängelten auch nur die Lüfter. Kollege hat mittlerweile ja 2 Kelvins und seine Exemplare sind ähnlich leise wie meine, sprich ich(!) hätte mit der Geräuschkulisse wohl keine Probs gehabt  Sollte es mein Budget dieses Jahr noch zulassen (will eben vorher noch mein Marker- und Spraydosensortiment um ein paar Sachen erweitern  ), wird wohl die Cryorig noch durch ne Eisbaer 280 ersetzt. Die Schnellkupplungen an sich stören mich nicht mal, nur die Optik ist halt... nicht so der Hit. Wobei man die wohl iwie versteckt an bringen könnt, so dass sie bei meinem (recht grossen) Fenster halt nicht im Blickfeld liegt 

Nun, wie gesagt, Geschmack ist so ne Sache und wen ndir im Endeffekt das Paket Triton am meisten zusagt, dann ist dem so und fertig. Wie gesagt, da du damit leben musst, ist und bleibt es auch deine Entscheidung und die will weder ich noch (vermutlich) jemand anderes hier im Forum madig machen. Jeder von uns äussert einfach die Vor- und Nachteile aus seiner(!) Sicht, aber die Entscheidung bleibt am Ende an dir kleben


----------



## Lios Nudin (22. September 2016)

*AW: Erweiterbare AIO Wakü*

Bei der Cooler Master Eisberg, Fractal Kelvin, Alphacool Eisberg, Alphacool Eisbaer und BeQuiet Silent Loop kommt als Pumpe überall die Alphacool DC-LT zum Einsatz. Mal mit 3600 U/min, 2600 U/min oder 2400 U/min. Bei der Silent Loop wird die Flussrichtung des Kühlmittels umgedreht. Das gilt auch für die DC-LT der Alphacool GPX Eiswolf.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peitschenpaul (23. September 2016)

*AW: Erweiterbare AIO Wakü*

Werde mir mal die Triton holen. Dann hab ich wenigstens mal ein Gesamtpaket. Wenn ich was ersetzten will, kann ich das dann ja Etappen-weise machen 

Danke für eure Beiträge!


----------

